
Encryption Everywhere: Symantec Announce Free DV SSL Certs - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/encryption-everywhere
======
tombrossman
Where's the announcement on Symantec's website? This links to a marketing blog
promoting a different service.

There's a PDF in the third link going to Symantec's website, is that meant to
be their official announcement? There are some pretty hefty conditions on this
'offer' and I wouldn't be surprised to see many opt to integrate Let's Encrypt
into their hosting platform.

Look at this garbage, it's hardly appealing:

    
    
      Program requirements
      To participate in the Encryption Everywhere program partners must meet the following requirements:
       Be a partner in the Symantec Website Security Partner Program
       Agrees to an annual sales commitment
       Be a Hosting Provider or sell to a Hosting Provider who has at least 200,000 websites under management
       Enable DNS authentication
       Commit to execute regular campaigns to achieve agreed upon upsell targets
       Participate in quarterly marketing and business planning
       Bundle encryption into web hosting packages
       Provide first-level support to your customers
       Provide marketing and implementation support to your resellers, if any
    

EDIT: Here's Symantec's page offering DV certs, with prices starting at $399:
[https://www.symantec.com/ssl-certificates/](https://www.symantec.com/ssl-
certificates/) I don't see any free ones there, did I overlook them?

~~~
nailer
'Encryption Everywhere' is being offered via traditional 90's style web
hosting control panel, and was announced at WHD (whd.global), a big hosting
conf in Germany: both the certs and Symantec's various upsells are integrated
into the hosts control panels. Hence
[https://www.symantec.com/products/theme/encryption-
everywher...](https://www.symantec.com/products/theme/encryption-everywhere)
is targeted at hosting providers - no agreement with Symantec, no certs.

------
nailer
Author here: we announced this back in Nov, but the trigger only got pulled
earlier this week. At least one other major CA will make the same announcement
shortly.

